# Sonible Smart:EQ3



## MarcusD (May 3, 2021)

Not seen this mentioned on the forum as of yet. : https://www.sonible.com/developing-smarteq3/

Hold off buying other AI EQs for the time being. I urge you to try this one out when it drops on the 5th. Was sent a copy to test prior to release and it's definitely worth the wait. There's some VERY useful tech under the hood. Unfortunately, that's all one can say for the time being...


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 3, 2021)

It will compare with Teote, Soothe, Gullfoss?


----------



## MarcusD (May 3, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> It will compare with Teote, Soothe, Gullfoss?



It can do things the other plugs cannot. That's all I can say really... Hate to be all cryptic..


----------



## Macrawn (May 3, 2021)

I like smart eq 2 quite a bit. I looked at the vid they have and I'm guessing it communicates with the other eqs on other tracks, and includes some multiband. Got my curiosity up.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

Regular price (intro):







Upgrade price for EQ2 owners: €29.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>




Beat me to it  

The main thing is the inter communication and dynamic bands as well as the group system. Really does a good job of balancing tracks sent to respective groups.


----------



## Jk86 (May 5, 2021)

I have smart EQ 2 and it's been a permanent plug in for all my projects. Well excited for this!


----------



## Markrs (May 5, 2021)

Definitely seems to be playing in the same area as iZotope Neutron and it's AI features. I like the thought that has gone into the user experience with Smart EQ3


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Definitely seems to be playing in the same area as iZotope Neutron and it's AI features.




Indeed!

I think Sonible has the edge here. I feel it does a better job at achieving a more balanced EQ curve. I'm hoping they develop a channel strip in the future with SmartEQ3, SmartComp and a multi band AI gate.


----------



## Markrs (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I think Sonible has the edge here. I feel it does a better job at achieving a more balanced EQ curve. I'm hoping they develop a channel strip in the future with SmartEQ3, SmartComp and a multi band AI gate.


That would make sense to me too. Given how successful iZotope has been there is plenty of space in the market for a decent competitor. The upgrade pricing is good as well, though the intro pricing is a bit too high for me having iZotope Neutron Adavnced plus many other good EQs


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That would make sense to me too. Given how successful iZotope has been there is plenty of space in the market for a decent competitor. The upgrade pricing is good as well, though the intro pricing is a bit too high for me having iZotope Neutron Adavnced plus many other good EQs



Oh man, also dropped a small fortune on iZotope products... 

It's good we have many options and as more companies develop their catalog of plugs, be good to see some healthy competition develope.

I wish these AI plugins could also emulate console colouring...


----------



## Markrs (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Oh man, also dropped a small fortune on iZotope products...


You and me too, I have most of their products, minus the 3D reverbs, neoverb and Vocal Synth. Their upgrade policy seems a bit mixed so will see whether I end up upgrading any of them when the new versions come out.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Their upgrade policy seems a bit mixed so will see whether I end up upgrading any of them when the new versions come out.



Also have my reservations with iZotopes upgrade pricing. Can recall when the upgrade price for Neutron Standard to Neutron Advanced, was exactly the same price for upgrading from Elements to Advanced. Those that already owned Standard did not get any additional discount. Remember posting a screenshot in one of the other threads ages ago... On occasion also noticed store upgrade offers have been cheaper than personal upgrade offers. 

Not entirely sure what's going on with their marketing TBH. I like their products, it's just a shame these things can spoil the experience.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (May 5, 2021)

Hats off to sonible. For fair upgrade pricing


----------



## easyrider (May 5, 2021)

Get the entropy EQ for free with jenz8q4h at plugin Boutique


----------



## R. Soul (May 5, 2021)

I have to play around with a bit more, but automated group mixing is an interesting option. 
Doesn't always work equally well, but I like to think of it as a second pair of ears. You still have to make the final decision, but at least it provides an alternative mix, which might be an improvement to the original, might not.


----------



## Mornats (May 5, 2021)

Nice upgrade price. I got Smart EQ 2 for a bargain £30 or so last month.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> I have to play around with a bit more, but automated group mixing is an interesting option.
> Doesn't always work equally well, but I like to think of it as a second pair of ears. You still have to make the final decision, but at least it provides an alternative mix, which might be an improvement to the original, might not.



Two things I like about Sonible, they listen to constructive feedback, then use it to improve a product. 

No doubt there'll be some updates to refine things after the first wave of feedback. 

Looking forward to what they do.


----------



## Terry Jones (May 5, 2021)

I've been following this one since they announced it last week and after watching the videos on their YouTube channel this morning this was pretty much an insta-buy for me (the EQ 2 upgrade pricing just made it all the sweeter).

It seems to be massive step up on the previous version to me with the dynamic processing options and grouping feature, I can definitely see this getting a lot of use on my projects alongside Gullfoss.

If I have one minor gripe (and it is really minor) it would be the same one as in EQ 2... all the provided factory presets seem to geared exclusively towards pop / rock music (as if nothing else exists), it would be nice to see some examples for orchestral sections or solo instruments as well (I mostly write film scores)


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

Well that was an easy purchase decision.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Terry Jones said:


> If I have one minor gripe (and it is really minor) it would be the same one as in EQ 2... all the provided factory presets seem to geared exclusively towards pop / rock music (as if nothing else exists), it would be nice to see some examples for orchestral sections or solo instruments as well (I mostly write film scores)



Agreed. In the previous version they had profiles for brass, strings etc... was a little surprised they didn't include these in the new release. Pretty sure they'll add some extra profiles if people suggest it.


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 5, 2021)

Terry Jones said:


> I've been following this one since they announced it last week and after watching the videos on their YouTube channel this morning this was pretty much an insta-buy for me (the EQ 2 upgrade pricing just made it all the sweeter).
> 
> It seems to be massive step up on the previous version to me with the dynamic processing options and grouping feature, I can definitely see this getting a lot of use on my projects alongside Gullfoss.
> 
> If I have one minor gripe (and it is really minor) it would be the same one as in EQ 2... all the provided factory presets seem to geared exclusively towards pop / rock music (as if nothing else exists), it would be nice to see some examples for orchestral sections or solo instruments as well (I mostly write film scores)


I had the exact same thoughts when I loaded Smart EQ 3 and looked for the presets. I would have hoped they would have included some since their initial Smart EQ 1 release, but no. Maybe in an update or next release? Will keep using Universal and tweak it for now


----------



## X-Bassist (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Not seen this mentioned on the forum as of yet. : https://www.sonible.com/developing-smarteq3/
> 
> Hold off buying other AI EQs for the time being. I urge you to try this one out when it drops on the 5th. Was sent a copy to test prior to release and it's definitely worth the wait. There's some VERY useful tech under the hood. Unfortunately, that's all one can say for the time being...


Really sad to find my Sonible account empty after purchasing Frei:raum, SmartEQLive, SmartEQ2, and Smart Comp. So I can't even take advantage of the upgrade until it's sorted out. Thank you Sonible.

I understand if they change systems, but why does the customer always have to go through the hassle of contact, searching for emails that prove the purchase, just to correct a lack of migration of information? And what happens if I can't find the emails? I'm out of luck?

I have to admit, I never worry if Fabfilter or SoundToys suddenly dump all my products out of my account, it would be a nightmare. At least they keep me updated. I've searched through my sonible emails, can't find one about this new account or migrating my products, and I've made 4 major purchases. Not a good sign.

I'm beginning to think the risk with these smaller companies is these kinds of basic mistakes that quickly get you disconnected and unable to upgrade. It's bad enough they don't do any updates on their products, like iZotope they just add a few things at a time then every year announce a "whole new product!" with a number incriment... really... The difference between RX4,RX5, RX6,and RX7 was not that great, yet here I am at RX8 because I work in film (oh, there's an RX9... great.)

I expect SmartEQ9 to be out soon and by the time it is, it will be a $300 upgrade (over the many small upgrades) from Smart EQ2... what a deal! Unfortunately I constantly use Fabfilter Q3 for the dynamic EQ functions, so I'm still interested in this...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

My fellow countryman Wietze has a video up on EQ3. For those who wonder if Sandstorm by Darude will sound better when it’s EQ’d some more...


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Really sad to find my Sonible account empty after purchasing Frei:raum, SmartEQLive, SmartEQ2, and Smart Comp. So I can't even take advantage of the upgrade until it's sorted out. Thank you Sonible.
> 
> I understand if they change systems, but why does the customer always have to go through the hassle of contact, searching for emails that prove the purchase, just to correct a lack of migration of information? And what happens if I can't find the emails? I'm out of luck?
> 
> ...


You sound like a prime candidate for Izotope’s exciting new PRO subscription.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 5, 2021)

Upgraded this afternoon and it's amazing !

The only thing I'm missing now is the ability to set a custom configuration of the GUI for each instance - it's a bit boring to enlarge the window and engage the spectrum analyzer every ****ing time I open an instance 

Excellent upgrade.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Upgraded this afternoon and it's amazing !
> 
> The only thing I'm missing now is the ability to set a custom configuration of the GUI for each instance - it's a bit boring to enlarge the window and engage the spectrum analyzer every ****ing time I open an instance
> 
> Excellent upgrade.



Good suggestion! 

I can forward them suggestions.

So far :

* more profiles. Although you may be able to import the SmartEQ2 profiles. Noticed an import feature in the settings... Not tried though.

* Autogain for attenuating the output to match the original.


----------



## Peros (May 5, 2021)

quick question : i have frei:raum, there is a smart EQ in it, is it the same one and will it be updated or are these two not connected at all? thank you


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Good suggestion!
> 
> I can forward them suggestions.
> 
> ...


Ability to have the analyzer on by default would be nice.


----------



## Paul Owen (May 5, 2021)

How's the latency on this? It's predecessor has buckets of it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 5, 2021)

Peros said:


> quick question : i have frei:raum, there is a smart EQ in it, is it the same one and will it be updated or are these two not connected at all? thank you


Since they are no longer developing frei:raum, that i owned, they offered me SmartEQ2 for free (Frei:Raum was crashing Cubase and i had sent a support ticket)
Talk to them...
Great customer support!


----------



## kgdrum (May 5, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Really sad to find my Sonible account empty after purchasing Frei:raum, SmartEQLive, SmartEQ2, and Smart Comp. So I can't even take advantage of the upgrade until it's sorted out. Thank you Sonible.
> 
> I understand if they change systems, but why does the customer always have to go through the hassle of contact, searching for emails that prove the purchase, just to correct a lack of migration of information? And what happens if I can't find the emails? I'm out of luck?
> 
> ...


I noticed this after Sonible updated their website several months ago,I emailed them and it was quickly sorted out.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 5, 2021)

Paul Owen said:


> How's the latency on this? It's predecessor has buckets of it.


This is what Cubase says when I load smart EQ 3 on one track, and smart EQ 2 on another. Looks like
they manage to make this a zero latency plugin ?


----------



## Paul Owen (May 5, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> This is what Cubase says when I load smart EQ 3 on one track, and smart EQ 2 on another. Looks like
> they manage to make this a zero latency plugin ?


Nice. I'll probably grab it as I EQ2 does sound rather splendid. Thanks for the info 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

You can get the upgrade at JRR for $24.36 with code GROUP






JRRshop.com | Sonible smart:EQ 2 Plugin


Sonible smart:EQ 2 Plugin




www.jrrshop.com


----------



## sean8877 (May 5, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> This is what Cubase says when I load smart EQ 3 on one track, and smart EQ 2 on another. Looks like
> they manage to make this a zero latency plugin ?


I didn't know Cubase reported the latency like that, good to know.


----------



## Paul Owen (May 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You can get the upgrade at JRR for $24.36 with code GROUP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Just used the code and worked a treat.


----------



## tack (May 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You can get the upgrade at JRR for $24.36 with code GROUP


Nice, thanks for that tip. Purchased and license key registered on my Sonible account without hassle.

I actually learned about the existence of the new version from this thread, as I simply had to unsubscribe from the Sonible mailing list after I bought smart:EQ2 last year due to the sheer volume of email they were sending out.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

For those who have got it, if you haven't checked, you can also put it in linear phase mode via the settings cog.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 5, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> This is what Cubase says when I load smart EQ 3 on one track, and smart EQ 2 on another. Looks like
> they manage to make this a zero latency plugin ?


Have you tried using it while recording into Cubase? I'm curious to know if the latency issue is truly fixed. EQ2 was horrendous.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2021)

By the way... FYI

Get the entropy:EQ+ ($99 value) linear-phase equalizer plugin by Sonible for FREE when you start a Loopcloud trial.


----------



## FireGS (May 5, 2021)

Also, dont forget to mess with the "dynamic" setting. Works really well.


----------



## R. Soul (May 5, 2021)

I've used Smart EQ3 on a couple of tracks now.
But whether I use it on a drum, bass or synth bus, I always seem to get a curve that boosts from 0 - 2-500 HZ and cuts from 500-10khz. 
Even on some huge 808 basses it wants to increase everything below 200 hz. Really odd.
Are you guys seeing similar behaviour?


----------



## Macrawn (May 5, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> I've used Smart EQ3 on a couple of tracks now.
> But whether I use it on a drum, bass or synth bus, I always seem to get a curve that boosts from 0 - 2-500 HZ and cuts from 500-10khz.
> Even on some huge 808 basses it wants to increase everything below 200 hz. Really odd.
> Are you guys seeing similar behaviour?


Not on a bus but on a synth track it wanted to boost around 0-200 about 2db, then some cuts 200-550 of about 2-3 db. On the universal setting same track it wants to cut around 4 db all the way to around 550hz.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 5, 2021)

I had high hopes on this but I doubt it will replace SmartEQ 2 as my main track EQ after first try. I put it now on 6 channels (maximum you could use) and I cant hear any improvement to the 6 balanced solo versions of SmartEQ2 I had on the tracks before. And I miss all the easy to setup things from EQ2 (for example cutting low/high end with just adding that left/right node). And of course as already said its strange that a new version cutted down the available presets. A clarinet preset was not really a flute but better then nothing. So far I am not really convinced that this is an improvement really.


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> I've used Smart EQ3 on a couple of tracks now.
> But whether I use it on a drum, bass or synth bus, I always seem to get a curve that boosts from 0 - 2-500 HZ and cuts from 500-10khz.
> Even on some huge 808 basses it wants to increase everything below 200 hz. Really odd.
> Are you guys seeing similar behaviour?



Is that using the universal profile or a instrument specific profile?


----------



## R. Soul (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Is that using the universal profile or a instrument specific profile?


Instrument specific ones.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 5, 2021)

Apart from that it seems it just killed my Mixcraft 9 Pro project completely, cant load, only backup before SmartEQ3


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> Instrument specific ones.



Will email them tomorrow and ask the question about how it's referencing profiles to work out the tonal balance. Had to pack equipment down for a house move so can't play with it anymore :(

Could be it's a teething issue and needs a patch.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 6, 2021)

and Mike’s take:


----------



## Crossroads (May 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You can get the upgrade at JRR for $24.36 with code GROUP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I got it via pluginboutique and with it got driveshaper which in turn gave me a discount to buy Shaperbox 2 for 65 euros...

Dingdingding went the lottery alarm😎


----------



## rudi (May 6, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Really sad to find my Sonible account empty after purchasing Frei:raum, SmartEQLive, SmartEQ2, and Smart Comp. So I can't even take advantage of the upgrade until it's sorted out. Thank you Sonible.
> 
> I understand if they change systems, but why does the customer always have to go through the hassle of contact, searching for emails that prove the purchase, just to correct a lack of migration of information? And what happens if I can't find the emails? I'm out of luck?
> 
> ...


Not sure what / why that happened. I've just logged into my Sonible account and all my old purchases are still there. It sounds like there might have been a glitch with your account.
Have tried to contact them at:






Contact | sonible


If you have any questions regarding our products or our projects, please let us know. Contact us via the web-form or send us an email to [email protected]




www.sonible.com


----------



## Paul Owen (May 6, 2021)

Can't understand why there are fewer profiles than before? EQ2 was great in that respect (I would have liked more) but EQ3 is even more basic.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 6, 2021)

tack said:


> Nice, thanks for that tip. Purchased and license key registered on my Sonible account without hassle.
> 
> I actually learned about the existence of the new version from this thread, as I simply had to unsubscribe from the Sonible mailing list after I bought smart:EQ2 last year due to the sheer volume of email they were sending out.





rudi said:


> Not sure what / why that happened. I've just logged into my Sonible account and all my old purchases are still there. It sounds like there might have been a glitch with your account.
> Have tried to contact them at:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thanks. I found an old support ticket and wrote them, plus contacted them on the website. The only response was That I can try “reregistering the keys”. Like I said, now I have to look for emails and keys and see if it works...

Thanks for the help Sonible! Not.

Update: of course I found every key except the one for SmartEQ2. I even found the email for the upgrade from smart EQ2 to smartEQ3 so they know I own it. But without the key email looks like I’m screwed. 😞

I’ve emailed them back, but I don’t expect an answer. I really hate how these screwups are all on the customer.

Update2: so after a few hours of searching emails I’ve found the key under the cog in the smartEQ2 plugin, but it doesn’t copy/paste and the font is so strange that I can’t tell zeros from “O”’s or what half the digits are. Of course my many tries just brings up “key is invalid” in my account. I’ve contacted support with screenshots and details, but it seems to take them at least 24hrs to respond, so every email is another day of waiting....

What I don’t understand is their marketing department obviously knows I own it, I’m getting all the “upgrade your SmartEQ2 to smartEQ3!” Emails, but they can’t add it to my account without me finding the key and adding it myself?

What a crapfest.


----------



## MarcusD (May 6, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Like I said, now I have to look for emails and keys and see if it works...
> 
> Thanks for the help Sonible! Not.



If you don't already, use the search function of your email and type Sonible, it'll find any Sonible emails instantly. Saves lots of scrolling, paging and mainly, getting frustrated. 

If you didn't purchase the products from Sonible directly, you will need to add the serial to your account.

If you purchased products from Sonible a long time ago, they did update the website and back-end which effected some accounts. 

I had to re-create my account and enter serial keys. No big deal though, all got sorted in the end.


----------



## labornvain (May 6, 2021)

The weak link of Smart EQ has always been the profiles (or lack thereof). This is why I rarely ever use it on individual tracks. I mean, do I want my 20s sounding ragtime upright to have the sonic profile of whatever studio grand piano they used to create the "Piano" profile? Of course not.

It is precisely the tonal imbalances that give most instruments their character. And any seasoned mix engineer knows that while these tonal imbalances may not sound so good solo'd up, they are essential for providing a well rounded, interesting mix when combined with other instruments.

Having said that, Smart EQ has really saved my ass over the last year. Due to circumstances, I've been forced to mix projects in my home studio. My home studio was designed to be a creative space, not a laboratory quality control room. The only acoustical treatment its received is my lava lamps and a big Route 66 sign on the wall.

So naturally, my home mixes have always had translation problems. Which was fine for rough drafts and such. But now I have to send these mixes to clients, so I was looking at a huge investment in upgrading my studio, monitors etc.

Smart EQ saved me all that. Just using it on the master buss with the standard profile, it effectively did my room correction for me, after the fact. Now my home mixes translate well to every device I've tried. Cars, home stereos, blasters, etc.

So I'm a big fan. But I really thought it was a no-brainer that Sonible's move forward would be expanding their profile catalog and even allowing users to capture their own profiles by importing recorded material, analyzing it, then extracting a profile from it. How fun it would be to apply the tonal contour of a mandolin to a high-strung acoustic guitar.

Tonal sampling is the future. I hope that Sonible is part of that future.


----------



## Terry Jones (May 6, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> If you don't already, use the search function of your email and type Sonible, it'll find any Sonible emails instantly. Saves lots of scrolling, paging and mainly, getting frustrated.
> 
> If you didn't purchase the products from Sonible directly, you will need to add the serial to your account.
> 
> ...


Yup I had this issue a while back when I tried to add some older Sonible products to my account that had been purchased elsewhere (Plugin Boutique for instance). I discovered that I had to temporarily change the email address on my account a couple of times to get it to accept the keys for some of them as it seems they are bound to the original email address they were purchased with.

It wasn't too much bother though and I actually prefer the account system they have now.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 6, 2021)

Paul Owen said:


> Can't understand why there are fewer profiles than before? EQ2 was great in that respect (I would have liked more) but EQ3 is even more basic.


Really sad. I don’t think they realize how important the profiles are or how many people would like to use this for orchestral instruments. Only having pop and rock instruments is really sad.


----------



## Macrawn (May 6, 2021)

I've done some side by side comparison to smart eq 2 and I like 3 better in terms of sound. I haven't played with the grouping yet.

Generally speaking when I run the smart eq 2 and then the smart eq 3 I think the version 3 sounds better. Couple things I noticed in terms of differences.

I attached a few files to try and show this. I tried to line of the lines on both eq but it wasn't exact.

First, without presets. You will notice when I applied the eq to the BBC trumpets smart eq 2 really boosts certain sections especially the base by like 6 db. I've found that this is typical of smart eq2 on instruments that don't go the full range without presets. It tries to overly compensate on missing frequencies. Usually what I do on smart eq 2 is just bring the bar in so it doens't blow up the bass. Smart 2 applies the eq a lot heavier in terms of amount of db applied so what I found myself doing a lot is just bring the strength down on smart eq 2. Looks like smart 3 applies it in lesser amounts which I like better.


I also have a screen shot of smart eq 2 with the trumpet preset which smart eq 3 lacks. You can see that the preset brings smart eq more in line, not so dramatic. You can also see that smart 3 was a lot closer to the smart 2 preset (with no preset available) than what smart eq 2 did with no preset. The trumpet preset on smart 2 pulls down the bass a little which makes sense and seems to boost a little on the very highs and a range on the mids. Smart 3 with no preset is pretty similar but a little different on the mids.

My eq cheat sheet suggests boost a little 10-20k and cut a little 1 k on trumpets (of course depends on the trumpet) You can see that smart eq both versions boost 10-20k and cut 1k a little.

It's too bad version 3 doeesn't have more presets that would be nice. It's definitely better though even without presets.


Also another big thing (excluding the mix group which I have not tried) is the fact you can just add a node and eq it. Smart 2 had those eq nodes in it but they were clunky and hard to adjust. If I wanted to do a little more eq on it I'd pull up a different one. Smart 3 seems usable.

In the pics smart 2 is the top one and smart 3 is the bottom one.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 6, 2021)

I have to agree, the lack of profiles is a huge disappointment. I felt the same thing on EQ2 but figured they would add more with time, not charge me an upgrade for less. Come on guys!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 6, 2021)

kurtvanzo said:


> I have to agree, the lack of profiles is a huge disappointment. I felt the same thing on EQ2 but figured they would add more with time, not charge me an upgrade for less. Come on guys!


Wow, that's it for the presets?


----------



## MarcusD (May 6, 2021)

OK... Just fired up the laptop.

Something to try...

You can save and export your own profiles from Smart EQ2 and import them into Smart EQ3. Best thing to do, load up a session that's using smart EQ on your favourite sample libraries then save the profile for the instrument. After saving, click the settings cog and then export the profile. Bare in mind the audio needs to have been analysed prior to saving your profile, otherwise If you import it into SEQ3 it'll just be a blank line..

Only thing I've noticed is the profile isn't' exactly the same as what's come from SEQ2, but I'm assuming it's probably because the analyser does things differently.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 6, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Yes thanks. I found an old support ticket and wrote them, plus contacted them on the website. The only response was That I can try “reregistering the keys”. Like I said, now I have to look for emails and keys and see if it works...
> 
> Thanks for the help Sonible! Not.
> 
> ...


Dude I just searched my email for sonible activation and found my old purchases and copy pasted in like 30 seconds - did you delete all your emails from when you bought it?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 6, 2021)

In my short time playing with it, wasn't able to get anything spectacular out if it. 

Lack of profiles for orchestral instruments as well as limited shared instance makes it kind of a dud for me. 

Probably fun for rock mixing or something, you could try to put it in a bus but again - it's not doing anything that something like track spacer couldn't do at that point for orchestral work. 

Ymmv, for me - Pro Q2/3 are still my go to's


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 6, 2021)

I never really got the thing with the profiles to be honest... This is so dependant of the source. I always set them to Universal and tweak from there (or make my own profiles when I'm very happy with a sound).

Finished a track using Smart EQ 3 today and I'm really digging the new workflow. Creating EQ bands on the fly without having to decide if you're using EQ band 1 or EQ band 5 is imho a real step up. Feels more Pro-Qy


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 6, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Have you tried using it while recording into Cubase? I'm curious to know if the latency issue is truly fixed. EQ2 was horrendous.


I will confirm that tomorrow for you, but I'm pretty sure it's zero latency. I didn't notice anything today, and I was mixing and playing/programming at the same time.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 6, 2021)

Is the dynamic parameter new? I don't remember it being in v2. Just tried it on a rock mix as per one of the linked YouTube videos above and it's insanely useful. Like magic, really. I agree more profiles are needed for acoustic/orchestral stuff...


----------



## FireGS (May 6, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I never really got the thing with the profiles to be honest... This is so dependant of the source. I always set them to Universal and tweak from there (or make my own profiles when I'm very happy with a sound).
> 
> Finished a track using Smart EQ 3 today and I'm really digging the new workflow. Creating EQ bands on the fly without having to decide if you're using EQ band 1 or EQ band 5 is imho a real step up. Feels more Pro-Qy


I'm with you.

You don't need profiles. All profiles are going to do is color your source sound in one direction or another. You can affect the source in the exact same way by using the built in "EQ" curves that say "process this area more" or "process this area less".

Can we agree that if they, for a wild example, made a "profile" for Modern Scoring Strings that it would probably not sound very good on, say, VSL instruments? Or a "VSL" profile on CSS?


----------



## FireGS (May 6, 2021)

I think this may replace Gullfoss for me on some source types completely. The problem with Gullfoss (in relation to this) is that you can only set exclusion zones; "dont process under here" and "don't process over here" - but this plugin can actually do that PLUS adding/subtracting multiple zones to affect the sound, too.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> and Mike’s take:



Second video from Mike was really kind of eye-opener for me and really recommended to get into it and general use.


----------



## Gary Williamson (May 6, 2021)

Demoing it now on a 80 track VI orchestral piece, anybody else have this issue? it works great on Kontakt but every time I try it with an OT Sine player in the group it crashes. W10, S1 pro, latest version.
Edit. its crashing a Kontakt group now to. I have 3 groups running successfully, cannot get a 4th group going.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 6, 2021)

Gary Williamson said:


> Demoing it now on a 80 track VI orchestral piece, anybody else have this issue? it works great on Kontakt but every time I try it with an OT Sine player in the group it crashes. W10, S1 pro, latest version.
> Edit. its crashing a Kontakt group now to. I have 3 groups running successfully, cannot get a 4th group going.


Is there any latency if using it on a track when recording?


----------



## Gary Williamson (May 6, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is there any latency if using it on a track when recording?


Using it in the mixing phase, so, no idea


----------



## ryst (May 7, 2021)

I'm really loving this new version so far. I have been mixing long enough that I usually make my own profiles. The lack of profiles doesn't bother me. 

I've set up a couple new presets so that when I'm mixing film, for instance, I have a group for the dialog, ambience, sound fx, and music auxes with the dialog being on L1 and everything else L2 or L3. The Smart filter is set between 1-6k. I tested this on a previous short film I mixed and damn...I'm really liking what it does.

When I mix hip hop, most of my clients are sending 2 tack/vocal sessions. For those who don't know what that is, it's 1 stereo track of the music/beat, and individual vocal tracks. Again, using the groups is a great way to get the vocals to mix better to the stereo "beat" by just using the smart filter on the mid range of the music track. 

Groups can also be great when you're mixing guitar driven rock and need the vocals to sit better in the mix without clashing too much with the guitars. This is a great update.


----------



## FireGS (May 7, 2021)

Also love it. Just bought, no need to wait 30 days.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 7, 2021)

ryst said:


> . Again, using the groups is a great way to get the vocals to mix better to the stereo "beat" by just using the smart filter on the mid range of the music track.


That's interesting, so you're using it essentially like Trackspacer with the vocal as the sidechain applied to the two-track?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 7, 2021)

How does this compare to Soothe? That seems to be the industry “leader” and I’ve been trying to resist buying it.


----------



## FireGS (May 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How does this compare to Soothe? That seems to be the industry “leader” and I’ve been trying to resist buying it.


I'll be honest, I tried the demo of Soothe2, and never really got results that sounded that great. Between this and Gullfoss (if you have it), I'd argue that the bases are covered (and in some ways, this is better than Gullfoss).


----------



## SupremeFist (May 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How does this compare to Soothe? That seems to be the industry “leader” and I’ve been trying to resist buying it.


Soothe is a dynamic suppressor of problematic resonant frequencies and brilliant at that job; this is more of a general clarifier/enhancer (plus balancer across groups).


----------



## R. Soul (May 7, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How does this compare to Soothe? That seems to be the industry “leader” and I’ve been trying to resist buying it.


Yeah, you should get both really. Different tools for different things.
If you're finding Soothe 2 a bit pricey you can have a look at DSEQ 3 at half the price, and Smooth operator from Baby audio, which is even cheaper, but also a lot more basic.


----------



## ryst (May 7, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> That's interesting, so you're using it essentially like Trackspacer with the vocal as the sidechain applied to the two-track?


Yep. It would look something like this:


----------



## Dex (May 7, 2021)

I have thought for a long time that the problem with AI EQs is that they only listen to the track in solo. How are you supposed to find a good EQ setting on each instrument without listening in the context of the mix?

Smart EQ 3 is the first AI EQ to do things right...at least, conceptually.

Unfortunately, the results for me have not been great. I tried it on a metal track that I'd already gotten mixed pretty well. I put it on the drums, guitars, bass, and vocal buses (which was all the was in the song), grouped them appropriately in the plugin, and had the plugin listen to all the buses together to set their EQ. Since the song was already pretty well mixed I expected it not to do much. I expected it to recognize that things were already pretty well balanced and just do a little cleanup and separation. Nope. Instead what it did was turn everything into a boomy, cluttered mess. It made it sound more like an EDM track than a metal track afterward, and not a well mixed EDM track. On an objective level there was a lot more frequency clashing/masking after using it than before.

I have smart EQ 2 and I never use it (high latency and high CPU). Fortunately smart EQ 3 is zero latency by default. However, I doubt I will upgrade to smart EQ 3 even though it's only $25. For me I feel the only reasons to upgrade would be to help support the company and to get the discount on the inevitable smart EQ 4. I want them to get it right and they're heading in the right direction, but they're not there yet.

All IMO of course.


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 7, 2021)

Dex said:


> Instead what it did was turn everything into a boomy, cluttered mess. It made it sound more like an EDM track than a metal track afterward, and not a well mixed EDM track.


I wonder if there are certain things it is better at mixing--if there could be a list someone made. Rule out Metal. Some have praised the results, but I wonder how compositions vary with the positive and negative reviews. I don't own it, but I'm paying attention.


----------



## Dex (May 7, 2021)

The thing is it actually does a pretty good job on the guitar bus by itself if you just set it to E-guitars. (Similar results can be had for free and with less CPU impact with their Balancer plugin, though, which I have praised many times.)

Perhaps they could implement a genre selector. 

However, nothing explains the frequency collisions it chose to cause in the group setting for me.


----------



## MarcusD (May 7, 2021)

There’s always going to be a human element involved refining the settings. Can’t expect it to be a wonder EQ that instantly replaces you as a mixer. Not one AI EQ can do that yet. For that to happen I assume a lot of deep AI machine learning would be needed with thousands upon thousands of hours listening to different music and raw mixed stems by engineers of their respected fields. Similar to what the online mastering tools do.


----------



## ryst (May 8, 2021)

Dex said:


> I have thought for a long time that the problem with AI EQs is that they only listen to the track in solo. How are you supposed to find a good EQ setting on each instrument without listening in the context of the mix?
> 
> Smart EQ 3 is the first AI EQ to do things right...at least, conceptually.
> 
> ...


To me, that's a strange way to test this plugin. Not sure what you could expect putting it on a mix that was already "mixed pretty well". Also, you aren't mentioning how much you're pushing the smart filter (strength) or the group impact. Not that I need to know, I just find this to be an odd way to test a plugin.

For what it's worth, I never expect plugins like this to be anything more than starting points or tools for me to get from point A to point B more efficiently. I use Gullfoss and Smart EQ not as replacements for other plugins, but enhancements that may make my other decisions less heavy handed. I think AI plugins can be great if you know what you want before you use them and you use them subtly. I certainly wouldn't trust them to mix for me.


----------



## tmhuud (May 8, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> I wish these AI plugins could also emulate console colouring...


yep. same.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 8, 2021)

On my side I have to say I'm super impressed with the results I'm getting on orchestral instruments - it was already the case with Smart Eq 2.

Most of the time I already know more or less what's going to happen before pressing the Learn button. Like "please remove the harshness from this naughty cymbal roll" : and it does just that.

So it's not only a gain of time, it's also pretty comforting! When mixing alone sometimes you can lose confidence and objectivity. It's very helpful to have this kind of "mix assistant" thing.

Sometimes it even helps you to commit to a choice and now what you really want! "Oh I see, you want to cut those 500hz. I'll keep them, it adds body."


----------



## Illico (May 8, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> On my side I have to say I'm super impressed with the results I'm getting on orchestral instruments - it was already the case with Smart Eq 2.
> ...


Which presets did you use for orchestral instruments (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion...)?


----------



## Illico (May 8, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> ... This is so dependant of the source. I always set them to Universal and tweak from there (or make my own profiles when I'm very happy with a sound).


Sorry, I just notice your post now.


----------



## FireGS (May 8, 2021)

Dex said:


> Since the song was already pretty well mixed I expected it not to do much. I expected it to recognize that things were already pretty well balanced and just do a little cleanup and separation. Nope. Instead what it did was turn everything into a boomy, cluttered mess. It made it sound more like an EDM track than a metal track afterward, and not a well mixed EDM track. On an objective level there was a lot more frequency clashing/masking after using it than before.


Did you remove all existing EQ? I wouldn't use this on an already mixed track - there's not much room for improvement in that case. Start fresh, and see how it turns out.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 9, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Really sad to find my Sonible account empty after purchasing Frei:raum, SmartEQLive, SmartEQ2, and Smart Comp. So I can't even take advantage of the upgrade until it's sorted out. Thank you Sonible.
> 
> I understand if they change systems, but why does the customer always have to go through the hassle of contact, searching for emails that prove the purchase, just to correct a lack of migration of information? And what happens if I can't find the emails? I'm out of luck?
> 
> ...


I had the same thing. Contacted the support and they returned the licenses to my account after two days and I got smart eq3 for 25€.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 9, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> OK... Just fired up the laptop.
> 
> Something to try...
> 
> ...


 If it were that simple why didn’t they import all the profiles from 2 to 3? 

I am assuming a profile would give the AI an idea of what it’s listening to and prioritize the frequencies that are usually necessary for that instrument. This is why more profiles would be useful.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> You don't need profiles. All profiles are going to do is color your source sound in one direction or another. You can affect the source in the exact same way by using the built in "EQ" curves that say "process this area more" or "process this area less".
> 
> Can we agree that if they, for a wild example, made a "profile" for Modern Scoring Strings that it would probably not sound very good on, say, VSL instruments? Or a "VSL" profile on CSS?


I am assuming a profile would give the AI an idea of what it’s listening to and prioritize listening to the frequencies that are usually necessary for that instrument. This is why more profiles would be useful. A profile is not a preset, something that would be a curve or an adjustment of specific frequencies, but prioritizing what frequencies it’s looking at. 

A female voice for instance, would not need to focus on the 0-100Hz range and could mostly ignore it (or pull it out), where it would be higher in priority for a bass or kick profile. If it divides the audio spectrum by 256 or 512 “ranges” then these priorities could help the AI to work quicker and more efficiently, plus guard against sounds on a mic that are not the instrument (other live players, stands, chair squeaks, etc).

Unless I’m wrong, but then I’m not sure the point of the profile. Ok, I’m probably overthinking this... 😄


----------



## MarcusD (May 9, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> If it were that simple why didn’t they import all the profiles from 2 to 3?
> 
> I am assuming a profile would give the AI an idea of what it’s listening to and prioritize the frequencies that are usually necessary for that instrument. This is why more profiles would be useful.



Probably because it analyses the audio and applies suggestions within the profile differently. It's not like they just use the exact same code as SmartEQ2 then add extra features...Profiles are a simple request IMO and they could add more in a patch. Don't really understand why it would be an issue. 

Besides, when using any AI EQ it's NEVER a good idea to just rely on suggested settings... They're purely starting points that get you in the ballpark of where you need to be. Manually adjusting settings is, very much, still a requirement. There's no plugin on the market that can perfectly mix anything without SOME manual input.


----------



## ryst (May 9, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Probably because it analyses the audio and applies suggestions within the profile differently. It's not like they just use the exact same code as SmartEQ2 then add extra features...Profiles are a simple request IMO and they could add more in a patch. Don't really understand why it would be an issue.
> 
> Besides, when using any AI EQ it's NEVER a good idea to just rely on suggested settings... They're purely starting points that get you in the ballpark of where you need to be. Manually adjusting settings is, very much, still a requirement. *There's no plugin on the market that can perfectly mix anything without SOME manual input.*


That's exactly why I prefer making my own profiles. I know what I usually do for bass, vocals, drums, guitars, and mix buss. So it's nice to make profiles for those and use them subtly to get me started.

Also, what seems to be lost with some users is that it's easy to change a profile if you don't like everything it does. For instance, load the universal profile on the mix buss. If there is a cut in the low end you don't like, use the eq to correct it and save a new profile. Done.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 21, 2021)

Is anyone experiencing crashes with Smart EQ3? I’m getting this very often in Reaper, especially when using groups.


----------



## tack (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is anyone experiencing crashes with Smart EQ3? I’m getting this very often in Reaper, especially when using groups.


I haven't had a chance to play with it much since I picked it up, but yes, in my first run with it while playing with the groups feature it did take Reaper out.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is anyone experiencing crashes with Smart EQ3? I’m getting this very often in Reaper, especially when using groups.



I didn't get a crash, however, after reopening a 96kHz session where i had it inserted, it distorted the audio signal. Since i had no motivation/time to (try to) fix the problem, i just removed the plugin. Will try again once i have the nerves/time for it.


----------



## Dex (May 21, 2021)

tack said:


> I haven't had a chance to play with it much since I picked it up, but yes, in my first run with it while playing with the groups feature it did take Reaper out.


Yep, same.


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

I've been interested until I saw it utilizes iLok, easy pass since then.

Gotta wait for a Fabfilter sale.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> I've been interested until I saw it utilizes iLok, easy pass since then.
> 
> Gotta wait for a Fabfilter sale.


Thanks for sharing that valuable information.

BTW, they use their own activation outside of iLok. I believe they offer iLok as an option for those who prefer it.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 21, 2021)

I've used Smart:EQ3 without problems in the current version of Pro Tools.

I hope they provide a fix for Reaper users soon.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Thanks for sharing that valuable information.


It's valuable for developers who miss sales due to their choice of license activation.



Trash Panda said:


> BTW, they use their own activation outside of iLok. I believe they offer iLok as an option for those who prefer it.


From their website:

_You need neither an iLok dongle nor an iLok account to use our plug-ins.
You only have to install the iLok License Manager application on your computer._


----------



## Trash Panda (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> It's valuable for developers who miss sales due to their choice of license activation.
> 
> 
> From their website:
> ...


I have every Sonible plugin except frei:raum and not a single activation on my iLok account for Sonible. It is an option, but not required. Sorry if this doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I have every Sonible plugin except frei:raum and not a single activation on my iLok account for Sonible. It is an option, but not required. Sorry if this doesn't fit your narrative.


I don't want to have iLok software on my system, it's simple as that, and regarding their website I'd need to install it.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 21, 2021)

Just finished a project with 77 instances of Smart EQ 3 without a single crash


----------



## Trash Panda (May 21, 2021)

Voider said:


> I don't want to have iLok software on my system, it's simple as that, and regarding their website I'd need to install it.


You do not have to install iLok. They have serial activation via their website.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> You do not have to install iLok. They have serial activation via their website.


Not exactly. Sonible does NOT require you to have an iLok account, but it DOES require you to install the iLok software. This is a very unusual policy (Sonible is the only example I am aware of). I think that helps explain the disagreement in this thread.









Do I need an iLok USB dongle?


You need neither an iLok dongle nor an iLok account to use our plug-ins.You only have to install the iLok License Manager application on your computer. It's free of charge and you can download it h...




help.sonible.com


----------



## pmcrockett (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is anyone experiencing crashes with Smart EQ3? I’m getting this very often in Reaper, especially when using groups.


I also get occasional crashes in Reaper. Seems to happen sometimes if I modify groups during playback.


----------



## Mornats (May 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is anyone experiencing crashes with Smart EQ3? I’m getting this very often in Reaper, especially when using groups.


Yes, the same. Crashes using groups in Reaper.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 21, 2021)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Just finished a project with 77 instances of Smart EQ 3 without a single crash


Glad to hear that. I have it and I’m thinking should I just go ahead and add it to all my group tracks (low strings, high strings etc) I didn’t really use version 2 because of the latency.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 22, 2021)

Just downloaded Smart EQ 3 for this very cheap update price.

I also had some problem with register my other Sonible products to the new user account to get the discount, but the Sonible support helped me very fast (on Saturday). Thank you Larissa.

Now I am going to test this new group feauture on FL Studio and see how it works.


----------



## Ruffian Price (May 22, 2021)

Anyone using SEQ3 on offline computers? I've noticed the trial needs to call home on every UI load or processing is disabled, does this requirement disappear after offline activation?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 23, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Not seen this mentioned on the forum as of yet. : https://www.sonible.com/developing-smarteq3/
> 
> Hold off buying other AI EQs for the time being. I urge you to try this one out when it drops on the 5th. Was sent a copy to test prior to release and it's definitely worth the wait. There's some VERY useful tech under the hood. Unfortunately, that's all one can say for the time being...


I just purchased the bundle, which included EQ 3

I set the parameter on guitar, drums, universal for various tracks and I keep getting shown the same bell curve as a result - I then bypass the EQ and it seems that nothing is changing between the AI EQ and no EQ at all -- I am quite positive I am doing something wrong - any advice?


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2021)

Peros said:


> quick question : i have frei:raum, there is a smart EQ in it, is it the same one and will it be updated or are these two not connected at all? thank you


Had the same doubt, so asked Sonible's support. Their reply:

"frei:raum doesn't contain smart:EQ2. These are two separate plugins and unfortunately the 29€ upgrade offer is just for smart:EQ2 owners."

Amen


----------

